# Comedian on You Tube Joking About Kicking Cats



## mindymoon (Mar 3, 2009)

I received this from a feral cat group I belong to. I didn't watch the video because I didn't want to raise my blood pressure. I flagged the video - I joined YouTube specifically to do that.

"Please pass this action alert on to your animal loving friends.

Ed Bassmaster is a popular YouTube comedian with thousands of subscribers, many of whom are likely young kids. Yesterday he posted this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR0URUyxZfQ called Straight Outta Compton in which the main character makes many references to kicking his cat obviously hard enough to make the cat scream. While this may seem funny to some, the thought that a popular comedian would even speak of such a cruel thing in front of a large audience of minors shows a complete disregard to what effect his videos may have on impressionable young minds. One has only to read a small selection of the video comments to see that many people still think the concept of kicking a cat is hilariously funny.

I'm asking all my friends to contact YouTube and ask that this video be removed and the performer sanctioned in some way. When I contacted Ed with my concerns, his only comment back to me was, "Get a life."

Things you can do include "Flagging" the video as inappropriate. Among the subset of reasons you may want to consider is 'violent or repulsive content' which leads to the selection 'animal abuse'. You may also want to contact Ed Bassmaster personally and share your concerns with him. Also, since he earns money from YouTube for his content you may want to consider contacting Google (which owns YouTube) with your concerns."


----------

